# Cyp parviflorum var. pubescens



## parvi_17 (Apr 30, 2009)

Another new acquisition. This is my 12th pubescens, but not my last. There is so much variation within this taxon. Once again, it was mislabelled as "calceolus var. pubescens". I have yet to see one of these for sale that has the proper name. I don't know if garden centers will ever catch on to the fact that Cyp calceolus is a Eurasian plant, not a North American plant! It doesn't help that many North American botanists don't agree with this classification. To me though, it's obvious that Cyp calceolus is distinct from Cyp parviflorum, without even looking at molecular data.

Anyway, this specimen has almost horizontal petals, which I think is very attractive and unique. What's more, is that the flowers are large, but on a dwarf plant. The plant is 7" tall, while the flowers are almost 4" across. Time will tell if the plant retains this dwarf stature. However, I find it very aesthetically pleasing. The flowers also have that sweet scent characteristic of most pubescens that I have seen.

Most of the Cyps in my garden will emerge within the next 2 weeks I would imagine, though reginae and Ulla Silkens will take a couple weeks extra. It's nice to have early blooming potted plants to satisfy me until the real Cyp season starts. The garden plants will be in bloom by the first or second week of June - still a while away!

I've included shots from a couple different angles of these beautiful flowers, as well as a whole plant shot.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

NIce, thanx for sharing.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 30, 2009)

very good form and stance on this one:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 30, 2009)

Very beautiful Joe!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. Just took a trip out to the garden and noticed that some of the Cyps are coming up already. I will be posting the first of a series of progression threads in the next week or so. I'm excited!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice form indeed! I like the petal stance and the even light brown of the sepals and petals is very clean looking.


----------



## Elena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice Joe! Can't wait to see the progression threads on your other cyps! :clap:


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 30, 2009)

very very nice ,great bloom


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2009)

That is a fine flower. Can't wait to see more


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2009)

To me, they look like they are dancing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantastic! :clap:


----------

